# New to forum advice needed ragarding a new cat



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

hello everyone 

i have joined this forum in the hope of some advice.

Two days ago i went to look at a ragdoll kitten which i was told was gccf reg had injections etc.

When i reached the house i was met by a lady who showed me in and got the kitten - the kitten she showed me who she insisted was a girl ( but was in fact was a boy was no older then 8 weeks not the 13 she had told me on the phone.

i then caught sight of a very small ragdoll in a cage who was visiabily thin and pregnant she said she was a year and it was her first litter she also then showed me another cat who i was told was the mother of the current litter of kittens.

they was both kept in the same cage and obviously very close friends and looked miserable to cut a long story short i ended up buying them the woman said she wish she never had them too much work etc etc.

they had no paper work apart from vaccination certificates to which i have phoned to check that the vet had indeed issued to these cats which he confirmed.

my vet is due to check them both again properly tomorow as the woman has said she thinks the cat is around five weeks pregnant but couldnt be sure as her stud lived in the house :idea:

so now i have both cats in an extra large dog cage and the run of my spare room until my vets confirm they are in good health to start introducing to my cat i already have ( luckily she is very old and very loving to everything) 

any advice of thoughts would be gratefully recieved 






i now have two very thin cats, one of which is pregnant,


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

sorry i think this maybe would be better in the bredding section 

just to add i shall be getting the non pregnant cat neutured asap and once this cat had had the kittens she shall be getting dune aswell - i have no desire to breed un registered cats.

they are currently eating royal c biscuits , and am feeding tuna , natures best any other suggestions apprieciated


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear, what a very sad situation 
So you have the pregnant girl and which other - sorry I wasn't sure from your post if you had taken the kitten you originally went for or the mum 
Food wise, you need something of very good quality, a high meat content. Easily available now would be ones like Nature's Menu or HiLife - you can get better ones online through Zooplus or even raw (Natural Instinct or Honey's)
I'll move this over for you.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What an angel you are to take these poor babies on.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Think I would be worming them - Milbemax is OK for pregnant cats - but I would change their food gradually as otherwise they can get stomach upsets. Would probably treat for fleas as well...

Hopefully all they need is enough to eat and some TLC.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Hopefully they just need feeding up. Well done for taking them on. If it helps, many years ago I took in a bitch who was painfully thin, terrified of everyone and seven weeks pregnant. She gave birth to seven healthy puppies.

Liz


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies vets at 2pm for worming etc and general check up and to get the girl who isn't pregnant booked for neutering 

Sorry my first post wasn't clear I took the two adult cats as the kitten looked in okay health and was already taken away from mum 

I think the pregnant girl is nearer 7 weeks as she is huge and can see her belly moving :


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well done you for taking them on, good luck at the vets, keep us posted and once they have settled we would love to see pictures,_


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Good job for taking them on, the person you bought your girls off sounds like a byb!
It sounds like they were in a horrible state
What are thier names going to be? 
Sorry but so did you get the kitten, or did you leave it and took on the adults? I was unclear on that part.

Can we pleeeease have some pictures


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

ragdoll31 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i have joined this forum in the hope of some advice.
> 
> ...


Just as a matter of interest - did this "breeder" give you any information (i.e. names with prefix) of the parents of the kitten? Do you know if this "breeder" is registered?

Bless you for taking those two cats on - I am sure they will have a much happier, healthier, life with you than they have had so far.


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Evening all firstly vets bloods have come back clear have now been wormed etc they are very under weight vet was disgusted in all honestly I have some high cal food for them he is estimated that she is around 6-7 weeks and at least five babies 

He said main part is getting the weight on them with five small feeds a day ( two of which are the high cal and protein) and an extra feed for the mum. 

Mum he said is no older then 9 months and the other girl no older then a year 


We have decided to call them china and lace 

The woman didn't give me the pedigrees but did tell me the prefix names ( I doubt they are true given the state of the whole set up though) but said that they wasn't technically on active ( I don't even want to know how She was going to give the kitten a Gccf reg 

The kitten sadly stayed as I couldn't afford all three and he was in best health  so had to make choices and so went with my girlies 

I think the fact that one of these cats has just had a litter and another who is due in a few weeks and she rehomed them with no care quite shocking they didn't even have names !!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's good to know that at least your girls don't have any nasty illnesses lurking but what a terrible state of affairs :nonod: Back yard breeding at its very worst :nonod:
I hope all goes well with the forthcoming kittens and China and Lace have a wonderful future with you


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Yes she was a back street breeder at their worst at least now they will both be neutered and will live in a family home not a cage as someone's meal ticket


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Also pleased to report they have struck an instant friendship with my elderly Siamese which was why I went to get a kitten in the first place - so maybe it was meant to be


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

A HUGE well done you for taking on these poor little babies and giving them a new life outside of a cage.

People who do do BYB should be shot at dawn in my opinion but unfortunately, that is illegal in this country. 

Welcome to the forum and I hope that you will treat us to piccies of your new babies - and your old lady too - when they are more settled and well on the road to better health.

There is a sticky on the Health & Nutrition section covering the issue of food and which ones are better and why. It is worth a read.

Many members use a very good (& highly addictive ) web-site called Zooplus where many of the suggested / recommended foods can be obtained.  Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

I am so glad there are people like you in the world who will take these poor cats in, I wish everyone was so caring...

Well done, keep us updated on their health xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I think China and Lace are very pretty names (my first Raggie who will be 15 this year is China Blue (she is actually a seal mitted ...lol). 

If you did remember the "alleged" prefixes of the parents of the kitten - you could, perhaps, find out the breeders details of the parents and send them a quick email to let them know this person is breeding from their cats. Not sure they could actually do that much about it except give the BYB a lot of grief! If the breeders are registered they may be registered with one of the Ragdoll clubs so you could look up their details there Untitled Document 
PBRCC Breeders List
Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society

Either way we demand photos!!


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Thankyou for everyone's good wishes and advice, I will check out the advised pages for feeding etc 

Also I have looked on the breeders reg and found the breeder they claim to have got both cats from and the breeder of the stud cat I'm debating emailing and making them aware 

I shall take some pictures and upload them in next day or so 

Also I have another question regarding the kittens once they are born and ready for new homes can any give some advice in rehoming I would prefer to give both injections insure etc as You would a kitten on the active how would I ensure these kittens don't end up in the same fate as their mum was in so I would want to insist on neutering also what would I charge as they abviously are not gccf reg :001_unsure:


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well done for taking them In, as you have no paPers you can't sell them as pedigree ragdolls they could easily be crosses &#128532; please neuter them before you find them new homes or sell with contracts rem they can't go till 12-3 weeks of age pet plan do free insurance read up as it may not be A easy birth so need to do loads of research good luck


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Unregistered pedigrees - a couple of hundred, perhaps. Unless anything goes badly wrong you should at leats be able to cover the costs of raising the kittens.

I am sure the original breeder has no idea the cats are being bred from and would be very upset if she did know, though I am sure she will also be very relieved when she hears they are now in a good home.

Liz


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

ragdoll31 said:


> Thankyou for everyone's good wishes and advice, I will check out the advised pages for feeding etc
> 
> Also I have looked on the breeders reg and found the breeder they claim to have got both cats from and the breeder of the stud cat I'm debating emailing and making them aware
> 
> ...


I would urge you to contact the breeders and make them aware - if this had happened to one of mine I would really want to know to try and take some action if at all possible. The breeders may or may not be bothered but at least you have gone all out to try to sort the situation out (above and beyond really!). I would imagine you could get around £200 (perhaps a little more) for unregistered kittens - especially if you are going to neuter/spay them before they go and vaccinate them.


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I'm not really too bothered money wise more how to find good homes - I have emailed the breeders with some photos il let you all know the outcome


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

I have spoken with the breeder which the woman claimed to have got the cats the breeder has not bred a kitten in the colour which both cats are for years so clearly it is another lie 

The breeder was however very helpful and knows of the woman in question so is going to call to confront her and also contact the chair lady of the tbrcc to make her aware- had to take the cats back this morning to vets as both have had extreme upset bellys another £100 on a vet bill total so far £378.34 and counting :001_unsure:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done you. You have done your best.

Hope your two babies are better soon. Hopefully it is just the stress of the move that has caused the upset tums but you can't be too careful - especially if one is pregnant.

So pleased you have gotten those two cats out of such an uncaring home.

Looking forward to seeing some photos when you have a moment.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A sudden change in diet can cause upset tummies as well. If you have any idea what they were fed on, sticking to it and gradually changing will be less stressful for them.


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Hi the vet has added some hills to their diet planned for upset tummys- they was on a tesco own biscuit when I got them even the pregnant girl the vet advised a high protein high cal food they sell and r c biscuits this is now replaced by hills he said they will adjust but must keep feeding them up in meantime they are constantly in their tray


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Tritrichomanas foetus is a distinct possibility if these girls have come from a multi-cat environment - look it up, and if you think the symptoms look like it, take appropriate action.

Liz


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

I have dune some detective work on these people and they are all over the Internet selling cats 

Ragdolls, Norwegian forests, and moggys and also dogs. 


left right and centre I now have proof they have lied to me about the cats ages , health, the "stud" cat which they advertising on gumtree not even as a ragdoll which they sent me a picture if saying it was the mother if the oldest cat ! 

Have proof from a social networking site of them admitting my two ragdolls have cat flu - I'm livid !!! 

Not sure where to go with this but they need stopping ! I'm so cross that I was led into their lies !!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done you for making all the effort in taking in these poor cats and bringing the "breeder" to justice. May you be rewarded in spadefuls with years of love and gratitude.


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

They are lifetime suspension on gccf page at there previous address 


(sale of cat unfit for sale, sale of kittens to pet shop resulting in kittens being sold in condition unfit for sale, failure to provide reasonable standard of hygiene and husbandry)


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So what can anyone do? The GCCF ban them, they carry on and the RSPCA won't touch it. I wonder how the GCCF got the evidence for "unfit for sale", and if there is a next step where the RSPCA can be told they still doing it? 

You are doing a fab job btw - hope all your cats get through this!


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

I know it's disgusting how back street breeders get away with this the Gccf said I should contact trading standards as I have proof they was advertised under a false prefix and that they was pedigree Gccf breeders etc I rung and left a voicemail on t standards  I doubt they will do a thing. 


I funnily haven't had a email back after I forwarded all the proof that I knew they was lying and a receipt of vets bills - funny that !


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Mmm. Sometimes a letter works (thinking of Trading Standards here) as most organisations have better control over the post than over email and phones. 

Can't imagine the bybs will ever contact you voluntarily!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done for caring and taking in these two girls and giving them a forever home  

Hope their tummies are better soon.

Look forward to hearing how they're progressing and seeing lots of pics of your 3 and the babies when they arrive


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You should place an ad on each site she has them on warning everybody who arnt as clued up about pedigree cats etc,warning them about your situation and every thing you know.Think of the best titel you can to make it stand out and use caps on throughout the add ha ha that will slow down her scamming.All those breeds she reckons she has YEAH i bet,all moggys id bet.:cursing:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

^ I agree, put a thing on the site that they are advertised on!
I hope the cats are ok and there tums get better really soon. Also I hope they fatten up quickly and the birth goes ok, because you have no idea if they were bred with thier brother or anything


----------

